# Travel Advertising > Restaurant >  Best restaurant anf cafe in Hanoi

## micheluk

Hanoi is fast becoming Vietnams gastronomic centre. The capitals combination of traditional Vietnamese food and influences from French cuisine results in some of the best restaurants in South East Asia. The citys café culture allows many unique establishments to thrive, as these top ten restaurants reveal.


*Restaurant Bobby Chinn*

Restaurant Bobby Chinn is the brainchild of the eponymous Chinn, who has fast become an international icon for Vietnamese cuisine. With several restaurants in Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City, and with a new venture in London on the horizon, Chinn brings out the best of Vietnamese food, from pho to fine dg. Hanois Restaurant Bobby Chinn is located in his home, and this intimate style is evident in the many personal touches that Chinn has placed throughout the unique interior. The menu is a combination of the freshness which Vietnamese food is famous for with culinary elements from all over the world.

*Nineteen 11 Restaurant*

Located in the evocative basement of the Hanoi Opera House, Nineteen 11 Restaurant offers a trip back in time to the peak of colonial Vietnam. The Opera House, which was built in 1911 is one of a diminishing number of colonial buildings left in Hanoi, and has become something of a landmark amidst the hustle and bustle of the citys streets. In keeping with the chic interior and refined atmosphere, Nineteen 11 Restaurant offers exclusive fine dg, with dishes such as roasted duck cabbage salad with spicy tamarind sauce and foie gras with mango chutney and gluhwein ginger reduction, combg the best of east and west.

*La Verticale*

The signature restaurant of French Chef Didier Corlou, La Verticale is considered one of the best French restaurants in town, and has confirmed Corlous reputation as a culinary heavyweight in his adopted home of Vietnam. Located in the narrow 1930s villa which gives the restaurant its name, the cuisine combines the best of French gastronomy with the ingredients and flavors of Vietnamese cooking. It serves classic dishes from both traditions. The ground floor shop stuns diners with its apothecary like presentation of condiments and ingredients, whilst dishes like clam soup infused with lemon grass and Muscovy duck served with succulent foie gras in a baguette are innovative and delicious fusion combinations.

*Madame Hien Restaurant*

Another of Chef Didier Corlous ventures, Madame Hien is dedicated to his wifes grandmother and to all Vietnamese women of the past and the present. It is a tribute to their way of cooking, and their ancestral culture and the artisanal and regional knowledge of over one thousand years. This culinary love letter to his adopted country is one of the best places to experience the riches of Vietnams diverse culinary traditions. Corlou is clearly passionate about Vietnamese food, which manifests itself in his curiosity about the many local dishes that form the backbone of Vietnams food scene. Come to Madame Hien Restaurant to explore the differences between northern and southern cuisines, as well as to try some of the best Pho in town.

*Essence Cafe & Restaurant*

Based in the Essence Hanoi Hotel, Essence Cafe & Restaurant is one of the best places to try out authentic Vietnamese cuisine in an elegant and refined setting. Featuring an exotic décor which evokes both colonial Vietnam and cutting edge contemporary art, Essence Cafe & Restaurant is widely considered one of the best restaurants in the city. The Cha Ca La Vong, a grilled fish in which chunks of fresh water fish are marinated with turmeric, galingale sauce, condiments comes highly recommended.

----------


## davidsmith36

Best eatery and bistro in Hanoi:- 

1.The Hanoi Social Club 

2.Cafe Phố Cổ 

3.Essence Cafe Restaurant 

4.La Badiane

----------


## pukaka

I really like reading through a post that can make people think. Also, many thanks for permitting me to comment! temple run

----------

